

Facebook ad profit a staggering 1790% more on iPhone than Android - ucha
http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/16/facebook-ad-profit-a-staggering-1790-more-on-iphone-than-android/

======
ucha
I kept the title unchanged but it's very bad math. What they actually mean is
that for each dollar spent in ads, you get 90 cents back on Android vs 2.62
dollars on iPhone. That's still significant though.

